# I had my first job interview



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

and I think I did well, the way the interviewers (there were 2!) talked and them telling me the rules etc. makes me think I've got the job. It's at a thrift store. It was the anticipatory anxiety that was the worst - but during it I surprisingly felt in control and aware in the moment, I only blanked out a few times, and my shaking wasn't even a problem.

I'm starting to "make up" things that I did wrong to worry about now as usual (e.g. not enough eye contact, I left before they wanted me to) and I feel like I shouldn't be overconfident about getting the job but I'm still feeling quite positive since it went so much better than I thought.

I basically went into the interview with the mindset that
me = Daenerys
the interview / interviewers = the horse heart








and I think it somehow helped (?).

On the transit ride there I also read a favourite part of a book that I found inspiring to boost my mood and distract a little (the end of _A Game of Thrones_ when Daenerys births dragons).


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Ugh I'm getting so nervous now. I don't think I said goodbye properly. After I realized I'm not even sure if I was supposed to leave when I left!! They said they'd call my references today or tomorrow and then call me by Tuesday and I'd work on Wednesday.
What if they were lying??


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I know that getting the job is probably very important to you, so I hope you do get it.

But seriously, for people like "us", just getting to an interview and getting through it, that's a huge accomplishment, regardless of how you well you did. 

So, don't let the results of the interview take away from the good feelings you have from getting the interview, going to it, and getting through it...that is a big deal!


----------



## Sadok (Mar 9, 2013)

Let's hope that they aren't  . Good Luck , I hope you get the job.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Even if you don't get the job, you've shown yourself that you can perform well in this type of environment, and that's more than I could ever hope for.

Good luck; I really hope you get it, I'm sure it'd mean a lot to you and give you a strong platform of confidence to stand strongly upon. 

No, everything that they told you about calling your references etc, shows that they are interested in you and giving you a strong chance of success.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the kind and helpful words! 


They called me today to ask for a personal reference. Wow this is ridiculous, it's a part-time minimum wage job ffs! 

Thankfully my mom is helping me out (she has a lot of experience in hiring) and called my neighbour and she's fine with it. It's much too short notice for contacting a previous professor, volunteer manager, or basically anyone professional who I can get a hold of AND who I know will be okay with it AND available before 4:30pm.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Seems like a lot of places these days get a lot of applications so they weed people out by doing a very thorough background/reference check. But anyways, I hope you get it. <3 If the interviewers were nodding and smiling, that's a good sign that they've already made a decision and they're just going through references out of work procedures/policy. 

I totally understand how you feel. I just had a job interview last week and one of my references fell through at the last minute (my old manager refused to talk about me due to the "nature of the work") and I totally thought I didn't get the job. I was very depressed but I wracked up enough courage to make a phone call and leave a message to one of the interviewers, apologizing and wondering if I can do anything to mend the situation or give another way to prove I worked there. He didn't respond back but to my surprise, he called me a couple of days later and offered me a position. Now it's just paperwork before the real discussion/signing but I feel that something is gonna happen last minute that will disqualify me. Ugh, anxiety is through the roof. I want this job so bad. I'm sure you feel the same way about yours. THINK POSITIVE and don't give up. Hope things work out!!!


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars (Mar 9, 2013)

nothing to fear said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind and helpful words!
> 
> They called me today to ask for a personal reference. Wow this is ridiculous, it's a part-time minimum wage job ffs!
> 
> Thankfully my mom is helping me out (she has a lot of experience in hiring) and called my neighbour and she's fine with it. It's much too short notice for contacting a previous professor, volunteer manager, or basically anyone professional who I can get a hold of AND who I know will be okay with it AND available before 4:30pm.


Did you get the job?? Hope you did x] Good luck.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

the cheat said:


> But seriously, for people like "us", just getting to an interview and getting through it, that's a huge accomplishment, regardless of how you well you did.
> 
> So, don't let the results of the interview take away from the good feelings you have from getting the interview, going to it, and getting through it...that is a big deal!


Absolutely. It's such an accomplishment to even get to the interview stage in the first place, and to get through it, when you have SA of all things, so I think you should be incredibly proud of yourself regardless of the outcome.

I think it's pretty normal to have niggling little thoughts about things that you feel you could have done better, but don't let them take the focus away from all that went well. Try not to analyse the situation (hard as it is!). I know I did that after the last interview I had, and I'm definitely sure that it could have gone better, but I just found out today that I got the job anyway! Any situation like this is good practice for the next time, if you're not successful this time around. And it sounds like you did pretty well (especially for a first interview!), so I'd just think of getting the job as a bonus, if it happens :]


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Way to go on getting the job, mooncake!


----------

